# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  Jeux concours: Troisime dition

## DRH

Le premier semestre de cette anne sest coul, le moment est donc venu de dresser le bilan et rcompenser les efforts dploys par les membres du club.

Voici les rsultats de la troisime dition des jeux concours qui a port sur le premier semestre 2012.

Plusieurs concours ont eu lieu, tant  l'attention de l'ensemble de la rdaction qu'aux membres du club.


Jai le plaisir de vous annoncer les membres laurats de chaque concours :

*Les responsables les plus actifs du premier semestre 2012 :*


dourouc05 ;tomlev ;LittleWhite ;djibril ;Bovino ;keulkeul ;vermine ;gbdivers ;johnlamericain ;feanorin ;Pierre Fauconnier ;mlny84 ;fafabzh6 ;tomdubouchon ;kalyparker ;snake264.

*Le top 10 des rdacteurs les plus prolifiques du premier semestre 2012 :*



 dourouc05 ; thierryler  ; Bovino ; Blanchonvincent  ; charlespf ;gbdivers ; nbenbourahla ; LittleWhite ; Franck Dernoncourt ;benwit.

*Les trs actifs responsables de modration:*
E.Bzz ; diogene ; ok.idriss.
*Le top 10 des modrateurs les plus actifs du premier semestre 2012 :
*

*Laurent.B ;fafabzh6 ;Domi2 ;dourouc05 ;Robin56 ;AlainTech ;Bovino ;Winjerome ;Philippe JOCHMANS ;Waldar.*

*Le top 10 des newser les plus actifs du premier semestre 2012 :*


LittleWhite ; dourouc05 ; keulkeul ; Alcatz ; rotrevrep ;gbdivers ; kdmbella ; FirePrawn ; snake264.
*le top 5 des uploader les plus actifs du premier semestre 2012 :
*

LittleWhite ;keulkeul ;fafabzh6 ;Alcatz ;mlny84.

*Les correcteurs les plus actifs du premier semestre 2012 :*


ClaudeLELOUP ; _Max_  ; jacques_jean ; bifconsult ; Erielle.

*Pour clore cette dition, le gagnant du concours ralisation spciale:*
pottiez : Pour son fidle et ponctuel entretien de la newsletter du club.



Pour encourager les gagnants, quelques remerciements et cadeaux symboliques qui sont trs peu de chose en rapport du temps pass :

- Nos flicitations les plus sincres
- Un trophe concours (des points en plus sur le systme de rang)


A la prochaine dition  :;): .

----------

